# Charity events in Dubai



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi guys,
When I was in the UK I used to enjoy raising money and participating in events like Maggie's London night hike, the great north run etc. I would like to do similar things in Dubai. The only think I have heard of is the marathon/10k which I will enter next year, but I'd like to do some other stuff if possible like triathlons, walks, runs etc. Is there anything?

Thanks,
Hamish


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are numerous charity event in the UAE and they will start again after Ramadan. That's when I'll resurrect the 'what's on in Dubai' thread and will include the relevant info. Also keep an eye on the Charity page in Time Out.

Most years sporting events include a vertical marathon in Emirates Towers and a swim around the Burj al Arab, as well as numerous balls.
-


----------

